# Abu Garcia Ultra Mag xl plus



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I bought a Abu Garcia Ultra Mag XL plus on ebay.

I spooled this reel with 10 pound test monofilament line.

I use this reel to throw spinner baits and curly tailed grubs on a 1/3 ounce jig head.

The rod I use is an old St Croix Medallion rod. This rod is 8 feet long.

I enjoy fishing with this rod reel combo, it is so smooth and is a joy to fish with.
If you need a small baitcaster to throw light line and lures you can't go wrong with this one, I say grab one if you can.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I have that same reel. I actually use it on a 10'er for tossing 4 ounces in the bay to catch croaker and spot. The drag isn't very good, I have to lock it down just to bring in a big croaker, but it is a smooth throwing reel!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Husky, there is a SmoothDrag upgrade that will replace the UM drag with a fiber drag washer. You can get decent drag pressures with the upgrade. Check Alan Tani's website for the exact info.

Evan


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

thanks Evan!, i just looked it up and small washer is Abu 3902 and the big washer is Shimano #2360, which is from the Curado 100D - smoothdrag sells them


----------



## cidman (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks for the info on the drag, sweet reel.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

They are nice casting older reels but be sure to rinse them very well with fresh water after use in saltwater. Also an annual cleaning and lubing is necessary to make them last, actually more often than once a year would be better depending on how much you use it.. 

John


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

my drag appears to be leather.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Wouldn't be surprising, if your reel is one of the older ones. Leather was a common drag disc material.

Evan


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I ordered new carbontex washers for it from smoothdrag last night. Helpful guy.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

washers arrived today...what a difference! My Ultra mag xl II has a nice tight drag now, who'd have thunk it? Thanks SmoothDrag!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

anybody ever tried upgrading the handle on an ultramag?


----------

